# Where is a good place to send your frames for rescreening?



## Daddyos (Dec 19, 2016)

I recently bought out the stock of screens from a now defunct screen printing endeavor. there were a few totally blank aluminum 20 x 24 frames and 1 or 2 that have holes in them. Is it cost effective to send them out for re-screening? if so would you recommend where to go?


----------



## Viper Graphics (Mar 28, 2009)

Where are you located? I have a guy who does a great job locally but if I had to ship them I wouldn't bother. Ask around some of the other printers in your area or check with a local commercial printer that goes thru hundreds a day...I'm sure they re-screen a lot, may be able to help or give a reference?


----------



## reximages (Apr 3, 2010)

I know a place in Portland, Oregon.


----------



## inkbucket (Mar 6, 2017)

What's average cost per rescreen? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reximages (Apr 3, 2010)

$16 each for rescreening


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

reximages said:


> $16 each for rescreening


Is that RC? I know they do it, but no idea what they charge.

More importantly, are the screens as tight as screens from Goldup?, which I can buy new for the same price, shipping and all. It would be nice to have the option to recycle/remesh.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

For rescreening Spot Color Supply. They are out of Atlanta GA. They can cost as much or more then new but they use quality mesh and are as tight as you can get for a static screen. 

Goldup has good screen for new and are a great price. I use roller frames these days but if I were to get statics they would come from Spot Color Supply or Goldup


----------



## reximages (Apr 3, 2010)

NoXid said:


> Is that RC? I know they do it, but no idea what they charge.
> 
> More importantly, are the screens as tight as screens from Goldup?, which I can buy new for the same price, shipping and all. It would be nice to have the option to recycle/remesh.


I was recommended by a friend in the business who has had screens done at RC. I have not had them done yet myself anywhere. I asked Christine at RC about their fees and I recollect $16 for 110 mesh.


----------



## chuckh (Mar 22, 2008)

let's see.....the shipping cost to send your screens out, the shipping cost to get your screens returned, the added cost of buying your mesh from someoine who resells it, the cost of their labor, and the lost opportunity cost of having a frame that you can't use while it is out of your shop....

Buy some retensionable frames...when your mesh loses tension, retension it, don't cut it out and throw it away.
When your screen rips, replace the mesh and you're ready to go.

We started by making our own frames and stapling them. Gravitated to glue and then bought pre-stretched screens and stored them. When we hit 1500 frames, we finally figured there had to be a better way.


----------

